# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Site down ???

## Slightly Stoopid

no new threads ????

----------


## saeyedoc

was wondering that myself, awful quiet today

----------


## Rob

Please see the thread in this forum, link in below:

http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...sting-problems

----------

